
The Internet Maths Aperiodical – temporarily a periodical - ColinWright
http://acmescience.com/mathematics/1329
======
ColinWright
I've noticed lately that pretty much every time I submit something about math
it gets flagged. I can appreciate that math isn't to everyone's taste, but I
do try only to submit stuff that can make you think.

So here's another one. It isn't about startups, and it isn't about
entrepreneurship, but it does contain some technical curiosities, and links to
some statistical and machine learning material.

I'd like to think it's more "deeply interesting" than some of the "news"
that's submitted.

Maybe I'm wrong.

